# Unscheduled Lake District workshop (UK)



## johnbeardy (Apr 17, 2010)

Lakeland Photographic Holidays have had to cancel a trip to Tuscany (because of the closure of UK airspace). They now have availability on their Lake District workshops this week, and if you're based in the UK and can get time off, I've stayed there a couple of times and recommend them. 
For more information, see their Facebook page.

John

PS I've no connection with them other than as stated above


----------

